# JSF: editirbare Tabellen und ähnliches



## A.T. (21. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie man an meinen vielen Fragen bisher schon gesehen hat versuche ich mich ein wenig in JSF einzuarbeiten.
Meine Frage ist jetzt wie geht es weiter wo soll das alles hinführen?!

Das fern Ziel steht schon mal fest. Es wird eine mehr oder weniger komplizierte Tabelle die aus einer Datenbank gefüttert wird und dann noch einge Felder mit Informationen und Check-/Comboboxen. In der Tabelle brauche ich so was auch.
Mit JSF alleine bekommt man das ja nicht hin. Jeden falls sieht es im Moment für mich so aus. Habe mir mal die Tobago Beispiel Bage angeguckt und das gefällt mir ganz gut. Nur wie verwendet man das Zeug? Wo und wie setzte ich das auf? Irgendwie finde ich auch kein Vernüftiges Tutorial oder HowTo. Ein Link oder so wäre sehr nett.
Aber ist es überhaupt eine gute Idee sowas zu verwenden? Sollten man lieber etwas anders nehmen?

Wie und womit setzt ihr ähnlich Sachen um?

Gruß
A.T.


----------



## freez (21. Feb 2008)

Hm, warum soll das mit JSF nicht gehen? Du kannst doch beliebig checkboxen und eingabefelder in die datatable integrieren.


----------



## A.T. (22. Feb 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Vermutlich weil ich es noch nirgends gesehen habe.
Kennst du oder irgendwer anders ein gutes Beispiel oder Tutorial wo man sich das mal angucken könnte?


----------



## A.T. (22. Feb 2008)

Für jeden der danach vielleicht auch noch suchen sollte..
http://www.irian.at/myfacesexamples/home.jsf da gibt es jede Menge Beispiele.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das ich das umgesetzt bekomme...


----------



## freez (24. Feb 2008)

ich hatte mal ein Problem damit, welches ich hier im Forum gepostet habe ... einfach mal suchen. Da hatte ich Checkboxen in einer DataTable ... vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.


----------



## thajek (25. Feb 2008)

moin lad dir am besten einfach mal von hier www.coreservlets.com/JSF-Tutorial/ das  jsf-blank-myfaces-app.zip herunter damit ist ein guter anfang getan und dann oben ist ja schon eine beispielseite gepostet worden


----------

